# أرجو المساعدة:تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية بانارة الطرق



## طاقة (2 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتوا أي معلومة عن طريقة انارة الطرق بالخلايا الشمسية والحسابات اللازمة يعني اي شي بتعرفوه أو اي مساعدة يمكن تقدمولي ياها بكون شاكر الكون كتير ............:56:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 يوليو 2008)

الملف التالي ان شاء الله يفي بالغرض

http://www.sollatek.com/brochure/Solar_streetlights.pdf


----------



## طاقة (2 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا....*

شكرا كتير وانا كتير خجلان انو اول مشاركة الي كانت طلب ومساعدة بس ان شاء الله بفيدكون بأي شي بملكواا وبتمنى انو أي حدا ممكن يساعدني بهالموضوع يساعدني لانو عم فكر يكون مشروع التخرج عن هالموضوع وبدي كتير مساعدة لانو ما في مجال كتير لهالموضوع ععنا بسوريا وهو شي جديد وشكرا للكل لأي شخص رح يعطيني من وقتوا ويساعدني .........:56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 يوليو 2008)

من عيوني يا أخي 
في أي جامعة تدرس ؟
اطلب مني ما تشاء 
وادخل إلى موضوع كم خلية تحتاج .... وانظر في الصفحة 5 ، لترى عنواني لتتصل بي مباشرة ....


----------



## طاقة (2 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا عالمرور*

شكرا أخ عصام انا بجامعة دمشق وانا رح أحاول اتصل بيك مباشرة وشكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع ....:56:


----------



## طاقة (3 يوليو 2008)

*مساعدة*

مرحبا يا جماعة عم عبكون معي بس الملف يلي مضاف ما اشتغل وبرجع بططلب أي حدا عندو موقع او ملف بيتعلق بهالموضوع عربي أو انكليزي اذا ممكن يساعدني فيو وجزاكم اله كل خير ...:56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2008)

الرابط يعمل بكل سلاسة ....
السبب يكمن ( مويمكن ) في الكمبيوتر ..............
ربما ضعيف أو قديم ........يحتاج إلى تحديث وتطوير ...


----------



## طاقة (4 يوليو 2008)

*غريبة...؟*

أنا الملف عم يفتح معي بس المشكلة عم يطلع صفحات فاضية و الكمبيوتر عندي حديث ومنيح كتير ما بعرف كيف بتقدرو تساعدوني اذا في غير هادا الملف او موقع شكرا كتير وعم عذبكون معي:56:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يوليو 2008)

أخي اعمل كليك على الزر اليمين بالماوس وسيف تارجت أز واحفظه بأي مكان

شكرا


----------



## طاقة (5 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا كتير نجحت العملية ونزل المللف عندي :56:


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

نعمل في هذا المجال من خلال الموسسه كليماتيك وهي التوكيل الفرسي لشركه جاك جيوردانو في المملكه العربيه السعوديه 
ولمزيد من الاستفسار 
www.climatech-sa.com
م/أحمد المحمدي 
مدير المشاريع


----------



## وسيم ياس (13 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, يمكنك الدخول على الموقع الالكتروني لشركة سيبكو المتخصصة بالانارة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية,
http://www.sepconet.com/
في الموقع نماذج عدة للخلايا الشمسية والمطابيح والتصميم , انا اعمل في شركة عراقية للمقاولات وقد نفذنا عدة مشاريع للانارة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وهي ناجحة ولكن بالتاكيد الاضاءة التي تقدمها الطاقة الكهربائية افضل بكثير من الطاقة الشمسية وخصوصا في الشوارع


----------



## طاقة (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير سيد وسيم وبالفعل موقع حلو وشفت صور للمشاريع المنفذة وكتير مبينة حلوة .......... اذا في عندك معلومات عن طريقة الحسابات مثلا لشارع معين مثلا كيف بدي احسسب عدد اعمدة الانارة ونوع العمود المستخدم والخلايا ونوع الضوء يعني بشكل عام دراسة مشروع كامل .......... اذا بتريد اي شي ممكن يساعدني بهالدراسة ........ وبكون شاكر الك ............. نحنا هلق بسوريا يمكن ندخل هالمشاريع لانارة الشوارع والحدائق يعني لسا هالشي جديد بس في توجه كبير باتجاهو.......... وشكرا الك مرة تانية


----------



## وسيم ياس (14 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم, ماتطلبه ينشطر الى جزئين , جزء يتعلق بالخلايا الشمسية وعددها والواطية اللازمة لشحن البطارية وواطية المصباح وهذا الجزء موجود في الدليل التصميمي لشركة سيبكو , والجزء الثاني يتعلق بعدد المصابيح واللومنز وارتفاع العمود والبعد بين عمود واخر وهذا الجزء من الممكن تعلمه ببساطة بواسطة برنامج Dialux وهو بالمناسبة برنامج سهل وغير معقد ويمكنك تنزيل البرنامج والتدرب عليه من هذا الملتقى المحترم قسم الهندسة الكهربائية , هناك ستجد البرنامج كامل مع شرح وافر له باعداد الاخ معتز البارودي والذي اقدم له شكري على المعلومات القيمة التي اتحف الملتقى بها
وشكراً


----------



## وسيم ياس (14 يوليو 2008)

أعتذر للاخ عزت البارودي فقد ذكرت اسمه خطأءاً معتز 
والاخ طاقة العنوان للبرنامج هو http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90564.html
وشكرا
المهندس وسيم ياس- العراق


----------



## طاقة (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير سيد وسيم عالمعلومات والتواصل السريع وبشكر الاخ عزت البارودي عالشرح الموجود .........


----------



## طاقة (17 يوليو 2008)

من جديد برجع بشكر كل يلي تواصلوا معنا بالموضوعو وبدعوا كل من لديه مشاركة أوافادة انو يساعدنا ......... وبتمنى من أيي شخص عندو مشروع عملي بهالمجال يسعفني فيو ما خالص الشكر...


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

اعذرني اخوي ما عندي اي فكره عن الموضوع 
بس اتمني من الي يملكو معلومات يفيدونا لاني كذالك مهتم بالموضوع


----------

